# Architects, plans & planning permission



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

I am about to discuss my building project with an architect. The work will be 'Meyor'. Are there any words of wisdom from expats who have already gone through the process. I received a quote of Eu 8000 for plans and planning application and the terms were 10% on signing + another 80% when plans are presented to the Town Hall. It seems to me that the remaining 10% isn't sufficient motivation to press the T/H for a decision.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> I am about to discuss my building project with an architect. The work will be 'Meyor'. Are there any words of wisdom from expats who have already gone through the process. I received a quote of Eu 8000 for plans and planning application and the terms were 10% on signing + another 80% when plans are presented to the Town Hall. It seems to me that the remaining 10% isn't sufficient motivation to press the T/H for a decision.


No ,i've no help for you on this one I'm afraid. I can see where you are coming from on the fees though. I was talking to my neighbour earlier & he was saying the architect he had consulted for a small project had quoted him 1900€'s I replied "sí, son ladrones". " no Gus, ladrones y cabrones " :lol:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I replied "sí, son ladrones". " no Gus, ladrones y cabrones " :lol:


Translation please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Translation please.


thieves & barstewards


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

It cost us 1100€ for the plans on a 21 sq.mtr. almacen. (Doggy's studio & workshop) The architect wanted 1900€ at first but we politely refused that one.

1100€ for the drawings of a rectangle with three holes (1 door & 2 windows) in it and to cap it all........... he got the holes in the wrong place

The plans ( or project as they like to call it ) are sorted but we've now been waiting nearly three months for the Ayuntamiento to issue the licence!

It's only a f*****g garage fer gawds sake......... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Doggy









Calm, calm, calm


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> 1100€ for the drawings of a rectangle with three holes (1 door & 2 windows) in it and to cap it all........... he got the holes in the wrong place


I'm still rolling with mirth (?who?).


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

That reminds me of an Army Barracks in Dublin whos architectural style was Indian. Aparently the plans got mixed up and the plans for the Irish Barracks went to India. Who actually built the barracks in Dublin, the Paddies? No, British engineers.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

We got the plans free on our renovation job due to enchufismo/the architect wanting the job, but we've been told since November "I'm sure you'll get permission to build in a week!" I'm losing my mind, not to mention that the more the town hall makes us wait, the more I'm living with my in-laws. 

I will admit there's a bit of "Typical Spanish" funny business involved in the job, but still. I just want to move in there and promise the town we'll pay taxes! Oh, and we've already PAID the 800eur tax they wanted before they'd give us permission. Ow. 

Welcome to the town-halls-in-Spain fan club  

Best of luck with the job!


----------

